# سؤال غريب فى انترفيو اغرب



## commeng1 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

النهاردة يا جماعة كنت فى انترفيو وللأسف ما اتقبلتش لسبب ان اللى بيعمل معايا المقابلة سألنى سؤال غريب جدا اولا مرة اسمعة فى اتصالات والكترونيات والسؤال هو (( يعنى اية كلاسترى ؟ )) وانا بصراحة اول مرة اسمع مصطلح الكلاسترى دة ياريت لو حد يعرف ايه هو الكلاسترى يشرحة ليا وشكرا


----------



## mahmoud awd (17 أكتوبر 2011)

الكلاستر ده شكل الخليه (اسف علي اللغة العربي) اللي بنقسم قطعة الارض لما بنعمل شبكه موبيل ودي اساسيات gsm


----------



## طالب طفشان (17 أكتوبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
والله انت الغريب ضيعة فرصة شغل:81: 
في سؤال سهل المفروض كل مهندس إتصالات يعرفة 
الكلاستر هو مجموع من الخلاية عدده 7 تكون على شكل سداسي
أنصحك إنك تأخذ كورس gsm الموجودة في الملتقى 
الله يعوضك


----------



## commeng1 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

يعنى حضرتك بتضحك وفاكرنى غبى مش فاهم يعنى ايه الكلاستر بتاع ال gsm انا فعلا جاوبت علية السؤال دة بالطريقة اللى حضرتك سعيد انك تعرفها وفاكرنى غبى مش عارفها لاكن الاجابة طلعت غلط والسؤال اللى اتسأل انا اقصد الكلاسترى اللى فى الكمبيوتر ........... اتفضل بقى جاوب وبدون ما تعمل سيرش على جوجل


----------



## commeng1 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

وعموما انا عرفت ايه هو الكلاسترى فى الكمبيوتر وطلع حاجة كنت عارفها جدا وفاهمها جدا بس للأسف السؤال اتسأل بمصطلح اول مرة اسمعة فى الكمبيوتر وعلى فكرة كلمة كلاستر مش بس لل gsm الكلاستر دة حاجات كتير غير الموبيل وغير هندسة خالص لان فى كلاستر فى الكيمياء والفيزياء والموسيقى والقنابل فى قنبلة اسمها كلاستر بومب


----------



## طالب طفشان (17 أكتوبر 2011)

:18:انا أسف ما كان قصدي اهينك او شي مثل كذ:18:ا 
والله يوفقك بشغل في القريب العاجل 
وانا اسف مر ثاني:56: 


:4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4: 
:4::4::4::4::4: 
:4::4::4:


----------



## commeng1 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

ولا يهمك يا بشمهندس بس احب اشرح لك ايه هو الكلاسترى فى الكمبيوتر وتبقى معلومة ممكن تفيدك بعد كدا ,,,,,, الكلاسترى A *computer cluster* is a group of linked computers
, working together closely thus in many respects forming a single computer. The components of a cluster are commonly, but not always, connected to each other through fast local area networks. Clusters are usually deployed to improve performance and availability over that of a single computer, while typically being much more cost-effective than single computers of comparable speed or 
availability
ودى كانت الصدمة بتاعتى لانى كنت عارفها كويس جدا بس المصطلح نفسة هو اللى غريب عنى واول مرة اسمعة وحتى مشروع التخرج بتاعى كان مرتبط بحاجات زى دى وهو دة اللى قاهرنى


----------



## الكبير خالص (17 أكتوبر 2011)

انت تريد وانا اريد و الله يفعل ما يريد


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (18 أكتوبر 2011)

انت اللي غريب يا صاحب الموضوع
انت قلت كلستر أو كلستري و الإخوان جاوبوك بمعرفتهم عن الكلستر بتاع الـ gsm 
تجي انت و تعمل لي فيها زعلان و كمان تعمل فيها ذكي و تعلمنا معنى الكلستر ؟ 
أما أسلوب الإخوان فعادي جدا و اسلوب فكاهي و لا يدل بأي حال على التعدي على شخصك الكريم

على كل حال أنا مهندس اتصالات و لا أعرف الكلستر بتاع الموبايل و لا بتاع الكمبيوتر و اللي سألك السؤال واحد عبيط و مش عارف ايش بيسألك و عمال بيفرد عضلاته عليك 
فلا تحزن ابدا و السؤال هذا ليس السبب في عدم توظيفك

وفقك الله


----------

